# Sky Insurance



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Very pleasant to deal with - well, they ought to be for relieving me of £1800! It's not as bad as it seems though... 1998 S4 with all mods declared up to 400bhp, and a 2003 TT 3.2, I'm 24, the S4 in my name with my partner named and the TT in my partner's name with me named.

Given that nobody would quote the S4, and the TT was getting ~£1000 quotes, that's not too bad! :thumb:


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

Sky have been ok in the past, giving me good quotes for my highly modded Impreza's and Glanza V's.

Had to cancel with them when I got a rediculous quote for my Evo - £1500 , Elephant insured me for £550 :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Hopefully Ollie From Sky will be along soon


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Mike_182 said:


> Very pleasant to deal with - well, they ought to be for relieving me of £1800! It's not as bad as it seems though... 1998 S4 with all mods declared up to 400bhp, and a 2003 TT 3.2, I'm 24, the S4 in my name with my partner named and the TT in my partner's name with me named.
> 
> Given that nobody would quote the S4, and the TT was getting ~£1000 quotes, that's not too bad! :thumb:


Fantastic, thank you for taking the time to post this feedback for us :thumb:

I am about to post details of our brand new affiliation with Detailing World, watch this space!

If you wish to PM me your details, I will check that we have applied our affiliation scheme discount.

Kind regards

Ollie
Sky Insurance


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

herbie147 said:


> Sky have been ok in the past, giving me good quotes for my highly modded Impreza's and Glanza V's.
> 
> Had to cancel with them when I got a rediculous quote for my Evo - £1500 , Elephant insured me for £550 :thumb:


Hi Herbie,

traditionally we have struggled with Evo's but some of the historic restrictions we had are no longer in place. (In a nutshell we are now much better with Evos!)

Thanks for your feedback as well :thumb:

Ollie
Sky Insurance


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

WHIZZER said:


> Hopefully Ollie From Sky will be along soon


:wave:


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

PM Sent!


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Mike_182 said:


> PM Sent!


Hi Mike,

I haven't been able to access PM's yet, now We have 10 posts, I should be able to read them!

Thanks


----------



## MilanoChris (May 27, 2008)

I've been with Sky for 2 years now, only problem I have had with them is markerstudy who are terrible underwrites. I can't fault Sky though


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Don't say that, that's who they've got underwriting my two motors!


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hmm. Reviews aren't good - very inclined to cancel my policies given some of the reports .


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Mike_182 said:


> Hmm. Reviews aren't good - very inclined to cancel my policies given some of the reports .


Please bare in mind that you wont find any insurer with nothing but good reviews. We work in one of the UK's most hated industries. We have our own claims handeling procedure and if there are any issues we will act on your behalf.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Im with sky , been with them 3 years now but they fixed me with chauncer as i did hear to that markerstude are erm.......... cough ..........


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

Whats the deal with Markerstude? I've never heard of them.


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

herbie147 said:


> Whats the deal with Markerstude? I've never heard of them.


They are one of a whole host of underwriters used by my company and other specialist brokers.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Insured with Sky this year for the first time. Good quote but when I enquired recently about updating my policy if I fitted a couple of upgrade parts whilst there would be no change to my premium cost for the remaining 5 months, I would be required to pay a £41 admin fee.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I got a quote today from Sky, and they SMASHED my previous best quote. 

Got my Renewal down from £1400 with £900 Excess to £750 and £350 Excess, for like for like cover. Called Privilige back and they wouldn't move on price, so I'm going to sort with Sky tomorrow 

Awesome service and amazing prices. Couldn't ask for more. I was amazed at the difference!

Thanks Ollie


----------

